
Apple's 'sexist' credit card investigated by US regulator - jmkd
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50365609
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21494673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21494673)

------
wyxuan
Although I'm pretty sure there isn't a (is male)? give 10x function in the
algorithm, I wonder if this was a case of putting certain metrics into the
algorithm that highly correlate to gender.

------
d4t4
I work in financial services as a statistical model developer and we usually
go through extensive legal review before we can use a model for a specific
application. We always avoid using less controversial demographics (e.g.
customer tenure as a surrogate for age) before we build models for less
legally risky endeavors like marketing because of Fair Lending laws. It
concerns me that gender made it into a credit risk model which have an even
higher standard for legal oversight where I'm at. Fingers crossed that this is
only a rare oversight on Goldman Sachs part.

